# SuckleBuster Strips



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

The local grocery store had Bone In NY Strips on sale for $3.99lb.  I got these thick boys totalling 4+lbs for under $20!  Great deal.  Rubbed them down with some Suckle Busters Steak Rub and grilled direct for approximately 6 minutes per side.  I'm kinda partial to a certain rub here, but I've gotta tell ya!!  I really liked the flavor and balance of this stuff!!!  I'll definitely be using this again!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

You go girl!, Er..Wolf


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Man o man.......those are some fine lookin' steaks bud!
The Suckle Busters is a great rub!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 29, 2006)

Those look fantastic Larry.


----------



## john a (Dec 30, 2006)

$3.99 a pound for Choice New York Strips!!! You better hide, the sheriff will be coming after you for highway robbery. They look terrific.


----------



## gator1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Larry, I could'nt have done 'em better myself. 

Gator


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 30, 2006)

Damn, those are some thick steaks...can't wait to try the Sucklebusters myself!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> man, i got to go by giant today.



Hurry uip it's only a 3 day sale!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 30, 2006)

Keep eating buddy, keep eating!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 30, 2006)

Dang, 3.99lb?? Nice.....that steak turned out great too.....


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 30, 2006)

larry were you get the rub at? those are fine looking steak!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> larry were you get the rub at? those are fine looking steak!



www.sucklebusters.com


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 30, 2006)

Be patient Link...


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Thats a great price..when we get them at that price around here, we have to buy the whole loin !!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2006)

Those look (censored) awesome !


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't have any patient ask my wife. I will try if you tell me way.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2006)

I ran into the grocery store today they wanted $7lb for BB..


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I ran into the grocery store today they wanted $7lb for BB..



Three racks for $16.00 at Sams in the Falls....


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2006)

That's why I get my meats at BJ's similar price


----------

